
Google Xi: A modern editor with a back end written in Rust - KenanSulayman
https://www.github.com/google/xi-editor/
======
LordWinstanley
_> >>[Design Decisions] ...The back-end needs to be extremely performant. In
particular, it should use little more memory than the buffers being edited.
That level of performance is possible in C++, but Rust offers a much more
reliable, and in many ways, higher level programming platform..._

Google not prepared to eat their own [gopher-flavoured] dog food then?

~~~
wmf
Despite the misleading title and URL, this is just a side project from one
person at Google.

